# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Pakistani women 'must not hide'

## Payal

*Hiding women away in the home hidden behind veils is a backward view of Islam, President Musharraf of Pakistan has said during a visit to Britain.*


Mr Musharraf's 'religious' wife was travelling with him, he said.
He was speaking to the BBC's Newsnight programme a few hours before visiting the Pakistani community in Manchester. 

*"My wife is travelling around. She is very religious but she is very moderate," said General Musharraf.* 

It comes after Pakistan's High Commissioner to Britain said some Pakistanis should integrate more. Dr Maleeha Lodhi said people could not expect others to listen to their grievances if they isolated themselves. 

*'Core problems'*

Gen Musharraf told the BBC: "Some people think that the women should be confined to their houses and put veils on and all that and they should not move out - absolutely wrong." 

The Pakistani president was also asked whether he thought the war on terror had made the world less safe. 

"Yes, absolutely. And I would add that unfortunately we are not addressing the core problems, so therefore we can never address it in its totality," he said. "We are fighting it in its immediate context but we are not fighting it in its strategic long-term context. 

*Official visit* 

"It is the political disputes and we need to resolve them, and also the issue of illiteracy and poverty. This combined are breeding grounds of extremism and terrorism." 

On Monday the Pakistani president met Prime Minister Tony Blair at 10 Downing Street, on his first official visit to London. 

He is due to visit the Pakistani community in Manchester on Tuesday afternoon. 
The Mirror newspaper said on Tuesday it had been handed a sensitive dossier outling the details of Gen Musharraf's visit to Britain. The paper said the document had been found in a London street by a member of the public. It said the dossier contained details about his movements and also confidential police radio channels, call signs and codes. Speaking in London on Monday, Gen Musharraf said al-Qaeda was "on the run" in Pakistan.

 
Mr Musharraf said al-Qaeda was "on the run"
But standing next to Mr Blair he added that it was crucial to tackle the "core of what creates terrorists, what creates an extremist, militant environment which then leads on to terrorism". "That is the resolution of political disputes." 

*Middle East*

Mr Blair said the two leaders had talked about Afghanistan, the wider war on terror, the situation in the Middle East and the ongoing dispute over Kashmir. "We agreed that in Afghanistan there is some cause for optimism about the progress that has been made there," said Mr Blair. "In respect of Iraq, we agreed that whatever the issues of the past, the important thing now is to see the strategy through and ensure that Iraq is capable of becoming a stable and democratic state."

----------


## snaz

Correct. Well said.
Why is the word religious in comas? is that like to show sarcasm? becoz his wife does not wear a ninja styled burka?

To be religious a woman you must pray..
One can't be proven religious by layers and layers of clothing..

----------


## Payal

don't know why did they used colons for religious, that was an excrept from BBC.com

----------


## snaz

ooops meant colons...

----------


## Payal

british media is as always trying to make an issue out of nothing, that mirch masala thing is always found in their articles for the sub continent.

----------


## Saba

No comments ..

----------


## snaz

Well they killed Diana now they're after poor Harry...

I hate that newspaper.... is it the "Sun"?
Where they go to rooftops and click pixx of Fergie and all.... 
Gosh give em privacy...

Last week I was reading an article that the 'new' news is that Diana wanted to run way with her bodyguard...

Damn...... The woman's dead and you still taking shots at her....!! Leave her alone...

----------


## Payal

that's weird :evil:

----------


## snaz

not wierd inhumane....

----------


## Payal

indeed

----------


## S@nia

> Correct. Well said.
> Why is the word religious in comas? is that like to show sarcasm? becoz his wife does not wear a ninja styled burka?
> 
> To be religious a woman you must pray..
> One can't be proven religious by layers and layers of clothing..


Exactly :!: Well said snaz :up;

----------


## snaz

Thanxx Saba

----------


## Majid

> Correct. Well said.
> Why is the word religious in comas? is that like to show sarcasm? becoz his wife does not wear a ninja styled burka?
> 
> To be religious a woman you must pray..
> One can't be proven religious by layers and layers of clothing..



IF you are talking about other religion then i dont know about other religion too much...but if you are talking about Muslim women then you are completely wrong..because there is Hijab for believers either women or men...and Allah Talah had mentioned that in quran, Surah Nur, Ch. 24, Verse No. 31, Say to the believing woman, that she should lower her gaze and guard her modesty and display not her beauty, except what is that necessary of, and to draw a head covering over her bosom, except in front of her father, her son, her husband, and their is a criteria for hijab in ahadees as well...

So in case of Islam i can say in reply of your statment...that To be a religous woman you must pray and follow rules of islam....

offcourse one cant be proved religious by having Hijab but suerly a women is not religious if she is not having hijab....

And Lastly as we believe that islam is a true religion...and offcourse it is...then the women following islamic laws is the best and successful women

----------


## dsjeya

[align=left:d2be9d1e13][/align:d2be9d1e13]dear friendsI
God has given a shpes to womans body to look beautiful ,dress in a way that enhances beauty !
There are varities of beautiful dresses let woman enjoy.
dsjeya

----------

